# 3.6 throttle body on MKV 2.5...



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

Has anyone successfully installed & adapted the throttle body from the 2006 & up 3.6 onto a 2.5 (2009 maf less).

This is the last piece to my current build...

Balanced, blueprinted 2.5 with new internals, ferrara stage 2 valve train with custom grind etc, je high compression pistons with ie rods, port matched hep intake & evo header. 

Everything else will stay stock except a modified intake and a 6 speed gearbox out of a 2008 gti.


Here is how the car sits now... And the engine on it's way to the machine shop.


































































[/IMG]


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

What made you decide to use the 3.6 unit?


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

It's identical in design with the same connector except approximately 50% bigger.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## elf911 (Jul 27, 2007)

Nice build OP :thumbup:

Any other pics? Some of the engine installed or of the pistons and rods? All I'm getting is the same 4 pics repeating


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

The multiple pics was me struggling to post the pics via iPad... lol. I will post additional pics soon... thanks

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc TwoPointFive (Oct 6, 2007)

I'd be very interested to see your progress with this as well. On my last car a 67mm bore tb from the stock 65 and 60 at the plate made a very noticeable difference. Not sure if the current tb can be bored by a good machine shop, if so, might be worth looking into. Are you using a stand-alone setup of some sort or just having the chip flashed accordingly for everything?


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

I have an adapter plate being machined right now. My vw "inside guy" says the ecu should be able to self adapt after sitting idling for 30 minutes or so. I'm thinking I will probably put larger injectors in after everything is said and done...

I will post additional posts very soon...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

And I plan on having Jeffrey Atwood doing a custom flash when my turn comes and he has worked out the algorithms on the 09 2.5...

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Ive heard that a bigger TB or even a bored out one will do pretty much nothing performance wise. Why are you deciding to change your TB to a bigger one? You get some info on this that I dont know about? Just wondering cause I wanted to do the same possibly but only if there was a reason to.


----------



## tchilds (Nov 21, 2008)

tay272 said:


> Ive heard that a bigger TB or even a bored out one will do pretty much nothing performance wise. Why are you deciding to change your TB to a bigger one? You get some info on this that I dont know about? Just wondering cause I wanted to do the same possibly but only if there was a reason to.


When that motor gets all juiced up, the bigger TB will make power. To date though, you are correct, nobody has made significant power running a bigger TB on a 2.5, 2.8. 3.2, or otherwise. there are plenty of motors this trick works great on though, especially motors with head work like this guy is about to build. so we will see, we will see. opcorn:


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ReinertAngle said:


> It's identical in design with the same connector except approximately 50% bigger


I wouldnt use that throttle body as starting base. It is unserviceable and the throttle plate is plastic (prone to failure in the future). If you need some help send me over an email and Ill guide you to a throttle body that will suite your needs.

I will state though that on an N/A motor you would be hard pressed to notice any gains without doing some drastic changes (increasing displacement , lumpy camshafts , etc).


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

in for information...
i'm interested in the development with the larger throttle body with the SRI manifold. would that net some real gains? 

i'd be down to do internal head work including larger valves and such. plus once i get the turbo installed i will be saving to eventually do the low compression set up integrated eng. has...

so low comp. larger valves, with SRI and turbo.... with a larger throttle body? what could be done?

what T/B would you recommend? 



INA said:


> I wouldnt use that throttle body as starting base. It is unserviceable and the throttle plate is plastic (prone to failure in the future). If you need some help send me over an email and Ill guide you to a throttle body that will suite your needs.
> 
> I will state though that on an N/A motor you would be hard pressed to notice any gains without doing some drastic changes (increasing displacement , lumpy camshafts , etc).


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

The biggest debate I have had since the beginning of this project is 1) best reliable performance for the $$ 2) daily driver reliable 3) as much oem as possible. I think the best combination is high compression, balanced internals, polished ported head, port match everything, performance valves, equal length header, free flowing exhaust, custom intake and custom tune software... 

...and a 6 speed gearbox 

Adding a larger throttle, in my opinion, will add throttle response, overall mid-range power and push the tach a little quicker to redline. Nothing earth shattering, but a nice finishing touch. We shall see. The new 2.5 is at the machine shop being torn down now. Heading there next week to take a zillion pics as everything comes together.


----------



## INA (Nov 16, 2005)

ReinertAngle said:


> Adding a larger throttle, in my opinion, will add throttle response, overall mid-range power and push the tach a little quicker to redline. Nothing earth shattering, but a nice finishing touch. We shall see. The new 2.5 is at the machine shop being torn down now. Heading there next week to take a zillion pics as everything comes together.


Throttle response maybe but I dont see how overall mid-range power would increase when you have not changed anything internally or forcefully. In a turbocharged vehicle , changing the turbocharger results in more air (registered as lb/min) being flowed into the engine thus the OEM orifice is insufficient. In an N/A 2.5 20V motor if the same amount of air is being metered to go into the engine , changing the throttle body size from 65mm to 100mm is not going to produce as drastic of an increase as you may think besides the fact that you will need to adjust your tuning to optimize the full functionality of a larger plate DBW throttle body.
Whatever the case I would have gone with the B5 RS4 throttle body for 75mm not the 3.6 or R32 unit.:thumbup:


----------



## kungfoojesus (Jan 10, 2005)

TylerO28 said:


> in for information...
> i'm interested in the development with the larger throttle body with the SRI manifold. would that net some real gains?
> 
> i'd be down to do internal head work including larger valves and such. plus once i get the turbo installed i will be saving to eventually do the low compression set up integrated eng. has...
> ...


stock TB until u go 10psi+


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

*Decided to approach a 3.6 vr6 swap...*

I have acquired a 3.6 from an 07 passat. Here is the thought process (after talking with the overland parts guys) to make this a viable build...the donor being an 09 jetta 2.5 man gearbox

R32 intake manifold, sensors etc to replace the fsi intake from 3.6
R32 engine wire harness
R32 ecu (retain cabin harness) re-flashed to eliminate dsg crap
Retain alternator & ac compressor (this will be trial & error)
R32 OEM downpipes & mid muffler... The rest custom
6 speed box, axles & starter from an 08 gti (already have)
Peloquin diff
R32 cluster

Thoughts?


----------



## lessthanalex (Oct 12, 2009)

I really wanna see this! Keep us posted on your build.


----------



## easy cheese (Aug 3, 2008)

lessthanalex said:


> I really wanna see this! Keep us posted on your build.


x2:thumbup:


----------



## thygreyt (Jun 7, 2009)

do it!


----------



## ReinertAngle (Jun 11, 2009)

*Jumping in with both feet...*

So we started tearing down the donor 3.6 today. Bottem end is going to remain all stock. Fresh rings & bearings perhaps. I will let the machine shop determine. 

The head will be gone through in the same manner.

Sourcing all the bits will be the next task....

This is gonna be fun


----------



## rags2riches (Jan 2, 2010)

INA said:


> Throttle response maybe but I dont see how overall mid-range power would increase when you have not changed anything internally or forcefully. In a turbocharged vehicle , changing the turbocharger results in more air (registered as lb/min) being flowed into the engine thus the OEM orifice is insufficient. In an N/A 2.5 20V motor if the same amount of air is being metered to go into the engine , changing the throttle body size from 65mm to 100mm is not going to produce as drastic of an increase as you may think besides the fact that you will need to adjust your tuning to optimize the full functionality of a larger plate DBW throttle body.
> Whatever the case I would have gone with the B5 RS4 throttle body for 75mm not the 3.6 or R32 unit.:thumbup:


He did say he is using high compression pistons. That would be an internal change. He is using a short rail intake and CAI so matched to the higher compression pistons should increase volumetric efficiency right? I'm no master mechanic, but that is what I would think.


----------

